# New HERE!!!!



## cdelljr (Sep 14, 2011)

My name is Chuck I am from Gettysburg PA. I have been a huge Halloween and haunted house fan for as long as I can remember I have work for local haunted houses and loved it. This year I willl be trying something new. I will go to haunted attractions here in PA and will have live updates from the houses to let people know what they are like the good and bad about them. I will post everything on twitter as well as some videos on youtube so follow me on twiiter I first Haunted House will be this Saturday Sept. 17. Hope to see you all follow me. Thanks http://twitter.com/#!/cdelljr


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Chuck!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome Chuck!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome Chuck.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome man.

I was just in Gettysburg a few weeks back for Horrorfind. I also work at The Bates Motel, and it looks like some video I shot may be used in a scene at Pennhurst. If you're headed down this way, I'll do my best to scare the crap outta ya lol.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome Chuck. I'm a huge fan of Gettysburg. We visit several times a year, many times just for the day. Planning to head up there again soon for the National Apple Harvest Festival.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Chuck, welcome to the forum.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard Chuck


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Gargarello (Sep 18, 2011)

*welcome*

welcome :googly:


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

welcome great Idea!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey Chuck!


----------

